# am i in ketosis?



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys i havent eaten a carb other than eggs since sunday...This morning i had 3 servings of benefiber on its own witch idk if that was a bad idea or not i hope it didnt kick me out if i was in it but anyway it only has 3 grams of actually carbs.   BTW I have had two lifting days so far that i do some cardio and walk to the gym and back and 2 cardio days both about 2 miles or so.  I've been eating roughly my bw in protein some days a little less some days a little more.  Can anyone help me out?  I realize what you guys were saying about hunger on another post so i decided to try it and its great lol.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Typically it is advocated you avoid carbs for the first 2 weeks before you carb up. This allows time for your body to switch and adapt. The benefiber is fine. A better fiber source would be green veggies such as broccoli, spinach, green beans, kale, celery, asparagus, etc...


----------



## Life (Aug 12, 2011)

You're more than likely in keto at this point. Are you feeling a little sluggish? Does your urine smell funny, or is it darker? Is this your first time running keto? You should notice yourself going from being mentally fuzzy to normal, that is the point where your body has switched over completely for most people. The more you do it, the easier and faster the switch. Fiber is good and will help you lose fat, plus the carbs in it don't count.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Im a complete keto newb. But do the carbs in the veggies not count?


----------



## Life (Aug 12, 2011)

Fiber doesn't. The other carbs do. If you stay below ~50g/day your body will stay in ketosis though.


----------



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

Im very lethargic and my lifts went down a little at the gym witch i hear is normal for keto....in lyles book he says protein .9 x bw should it be higher than that?


----------



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

Life said:


> You're more than likely in keto at this point. Are you feeling a little sluggish? Does your urine smell funny, or is it darker? Is this your first time running keto? You should notice yourself going from being mentally fuzzy to normal, that is the point where your body has switched over completely for most people. The more you do it, the easier and faster the switch. Fiber is good and will help you lose fat, plus the carbs in it don't count.


My pee doesnt smell funny nor is it darker idt.  I feel really sluggish and i feel kinda weird my mouth is very dry also.


----------



## Life (Aug 12, 2011)

Most would say 1g/lb LBM for protein. You have to be in it by now. Does your breath smell bad also?


----------



## thomassj (Aug 12, 2011)

Life said:


> Most would say 1g/lb LBM for protein. You have to be in it by now. Does your breath smell bad also?



Not really sure i mean it holds on to taste for a long time i feel weird idk if im in it or not though..i havent been drinking diet soda i did tuesday but i didnt know it could tamper with it then the only other carb i had this week is a bell pepper.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 12, 2011)

Ketosis isn't magic.  You always have ketones running around. Ketosis is merely being in it deep.  If you haven't taken in any carbs in a few days there's no reason why you wouldn't be  Unless there's an issue with some part of your metabolic you're in ketosis. We have about what 2 days worth of glycogen in our liver?  You may not even feel sluggish, you might be more hyper, even.  I have keto sticks but they seldom show ketones, which isn't rare and quite common even when you're in ketosis.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Those aren't necessarily signs of ketosis. While typically one will have that funky breathe and pee, the lack of it doesn't mean you aren't in ketosis. Those are caused by excess ketones being excreted, keyword is excess. One can be in ketosis and utilizing all of there ketones as energy and not gave any excess. This is the same reason why ketone sticks aren't indicative of a ketosis status. 

Rule of thumb is to avoid carbs for 2 weeks before you attempt a carb up day


----------



## Life (Aug 12, 2011)

I wasn't insinuating that any of those were end all be all "if you don't have this you're not in ketosis" kinds of symptoms. I'm just trying to find something to reassure him with that hes in ketosis lol


----------



## thomassj (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope i am guys this is day 6 today i feel weird lol and my mouth is abnormally dry lmao i think i am i pee every 20 minutes but i also drink alot of water because my mouth is so dry


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2011)

thomassj said:


> I hope i am guys this is day 6 today i feel weird lol and my mouth is abnormally dry lmao i think i am i pee every 20 minutes but i also drink alot of water because my mouth is so dry



As I said before, you pretty much have to be in some grade of ketosis. Are you eating any veggies? What are you eating? If your sodium is high you might be more thirsty or if you're drinking way over a gallon of water a day you might be making yourself more thirsty, depending on your electrolytes.     Keep plugging at it. Don't sweat it. Just do your numbers, get your cals and macs in and don't expect alot overnight, but depending on how lean you are you may see results in a few days.  I've been doing ckd for two weeks and I can tell a difference.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 13, 2011)

If you are concerned about the carbs from vegetables, you can also go the Powdered Greens route.


----------



## thomassj (Aug 13, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> As I said before, you pretty much have to be in some grade of ketosis. Are you eating any veggies? What are you eating? If your sodium is high you might be more thirsty or if you're drinking way over a gallon of water a day you might be making yourself more thirsty, depending on your electrolytes.     Keep plugging at it. Don't sweat it. Just do your numbers, get your cals and macs in and don't expect alot overnight, but depending on how lean you are you may see results in a few days.  I've been doing ckd for two weeks and I can tell a difference.



I only eat omega eggs salmon ground beef steak and cheese.  Benefiber occasionally.  Theres a family bbq tomorrow i hope the stuff isnt marinated because then id have to wait another two weeks to carb up i assume


----------



## thomassj (Aug 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> If you are concerned about the carbs from vegetables, you can also go the Powdered Greens route.



Im not concerned about that i just hate veggies lol they make me almost gag.  I might invest in those thankyou.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 13, 2011)

thomassj said:


> I only eat omega eggs salmon ground beef steak and cheese.  Benefiber occasionally.  Theres a family bbq tomorrow i hope the stuff isnt marinated because then id have to wait another two weeks to carb up i assume



I think you're a little too anal about this.  No way would i personally eat that much without some roughage and the other benefits of at least some raw or lightly cooked vegetables like spinach, brocolli, avocado, etc.  If you ate a little bbq and god forbid had what maybe 50 to 100 grams of carbs you'll be back in keto tomorrow.  But on the flip side, there's nothing wrong with skipping eating at the bbq if you're that worried about it.  Nothing like turning down a traditional meal out of dedication. But damn, Relax! You're probably driving up your cortisol the way you're worrying about this.


----------

